# Diesel engine oil



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

We have a Burstner Delfint700 with a Renault 2.5 dci engine.
Please can you suggest best engine oil. Will it be semi synthetic?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I would say that if you had a handbook it would offer the option of both semi and full synthetic with more frequent oil changes for semi. I'd be surprised if 5w40 full synthetic is not recommended but in the absence of an owners handbook I would phone a Renault dealer


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I had the Delfin T700 with the 3ltr engine and full synthetic was the choice for the manual.


----------



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

Thankyou both very much for the rapid response. The service handbook is all in German but with your input I have found 5W40 in print. 
Also went to Halfords this morning and found the word Renault on a can of quality oil with the same numbers that you gave. Job done!!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

How much at Halfrauds 8O


----------

